# Amazing afternoon offshore



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I couldn’t ask for better crew or better conditions. As a bonus, we caught a few fish. Left the dock at 3:15- back at 7:30.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like a spectacular time!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't believe you took that young mans shoes.... poor things bare footed.

Nice haul.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what great pictures, spoon ya done good.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It was really cool. The sun setting to our West and at the same time had the blood orange moon rising to our East


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the catch spoons !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Who’s that guy next to you? Hahaha


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that looks a heck of a lot nicer than yesterday morning. Saturday morning was downright dreadful. Nice catch


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Man that looks a heck of a lot nicer than yesterday morning. Saturday morning was downright dreadful. Nice catch


I was out on Saturday morning and it was far sloppier for sure. Last night was one of those dream days.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Fished Sat and Sunday as well. Saturday morning was like a wet blanket, but Sunday afternoon it really cleaned up nicely. I was limited on Sunday with how long and far I could go as we had the 7 year old with us, but still caught some fish. Put a few more snapper in the box, and good Lord the triggerfish were thick. Those rare, endangered triggers!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, if they open trigger back up I definitely know where to go.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Yep, if they open trigger back up I definitely know where to go.



You got that right !!!


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Do you think the triggerfish regs might be designed to protect red snapper?


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

_Congrats on your trip _


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job


----------

